# Costa Del Mar Brine NWT



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

New with tags and stickers. Model is Brine. Identical color and style in picture. Black with Blue Lens) These are brand new, never worn. Includes Sunglasses, factory case and cleaning cloth and original shipping box. Style is brine, frame color is black, lens is 580P (plastic) Asking $120. Will ship on your dime or can meet between islands and western Cuyahoga County. PM for more photos or further questions.









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

